# First Proper Detailing Effort - Mk2 TT Phantom Black



## d1will (Jul 28, 2008)

I decided to devote last sunday to my rather neglected car and tried to make a proper go of it!
Im pretty new to proper detailing as its the first car i've cared about enough to put this much effort into!
I proceeded as follows:
First I gave the car 2 good washes with Turtlewax Triple Wax Car Shampoo then a good rinse.
I then dried it with microfibre clothes.
Then used Autoglym Super Resin Polish.
Then put 3 coats of Turtlewax Nano-Tech Extreme Wax on with the foam applicator pad
and buffed with microfibre clothes.

Its my first proper effort and I'm sure the more experianced amongst you can do way better but I was wondering if anyone can tell me if I used my 10 hours well!!! seemed like an age but I think it looks much better now!
I'm open to tips/critisism and possibly a "thats not too bad a job" from people!
Cheers

Here are some pics :? :


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

That's not a bad job! :wink:

Nice big garage too

Dave


----------



## d1will (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks dave appreciate it!
i know that u know ur stuff with detailing so thinking you can explain this to me-
near the end of my waxing i found that the wax was collecting on the microfibre cloth much more than earlier on in the period.
is this because i didnt leave it on for long enough before buffing?
it was night time then so maybe because it was colder and more humid?

also what do u think about the stuff i used?ok/could be better or fine if it looked ok?

cheers


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

d1will said:


> ...near the end of my waxing i found that the wax was collecting on the microfibre cloth much more than earlier on in the period.
> is this because i didnt leave it on for long enough before buffing?
> it was night time then so maybe because it was colder and more humid?
> 
> ...


I'll throw in a few comments that may help :wink:

That was 3 coats of wax you applied? Then I'd suggest that's too much...I'm saying that having not used the TW Nano wax, but as a general rule of thumb I'd allow each coat at least a couple of hours to cure/harden and then I'd only two coats maximum.
That's the reason for your cloth clogging...is usually the case that "less is best" Over application is simply wasteful :wink:

I see that you also applied it on top of AG resin polish...that also needs a little hardening time. Stick your nose against the paint 30 mins after applying it and you'll still smell the solvents evaporating, of course with the damp and cooler weather that'll take longer to "harden"

I also notice you used a wax based shampoo - I really don't like those; they don't contain anything in the way of waxes and tend to cloud and dull any finish, they'll add nothing!

Finally, I'm not advocate of mixing and matching different products from different manufacturers. I much prefer to use products that are designed to compliment each other as an applied system. 
A conclusion arrived at a while ago after travelling a similar route to yourself!

If what you've used pleases you, that's fine  You _may_ find that something from Dodo or, if willing to spend a little more, Swissvax could provide more in durability, ease of use (and maintenance) and ultimate finish than the combination you're currently using...all in MY considered opinion of course :wink:

Dave


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hi, im at the same stage lol. Ive got the turtle shampoo with wax and i have bought the dodo clenser and dodo v2 wax. I dont want to waste the effort as it was quite expensive, well for me anyway. Could you also suggest a polish.

I havent quite figured out the best process. Do i rinse, wash, dry, cure, polish and then wax?

i would realy appreciate some help. Thanks

Dave


----------

